# Need Help Diagnosing "Service Engine Soon"



## Ferrer625 (Aug 6, 2004)

I have been having a problem with my nissan maxima and the check engine light. The OBDII reader lists a code for P0430. I think this is a misfire in the engine, Bank 2. I went to the dealer and they told me it was the 2 oxgen sensors (Blue and white). The Dealer wanted $1300.00 to fix. So I decided to do it myself. I changed the two sensors and for a 2 weeks the light did not appear. Now it is back. Did I change the wrong sensors. I know there is also a red sensor. Do I need to possibly change the catalytic converter? Which one? Front or Back? Some one please help...... Please tell me what to do.


----------



## correa85040 (Nov 14, 2007)

Did you figure out what the problem was, the cats or the 02 sensors?


----------

